# KULT: Lindsay Wagner ("Die 7-Millionen-Dollar-Frau") sehr sexy x47



## Spezi30 (4 März 2007)

Ich glaube, so mancher Jugendlicher dachte bei ihrem Anblick nicht unbedingt nur an die Frage, wie schnell Jamie wohl laufen kann mit ihrer Bionic...pure Erotik mit Lindsay. Die Caps sind von mir, die netzfundstücke ausm netz 

Kommt zwar nicht berauschend an, aber ich versuche es weiter - irgendwann wird es schon mal einer einsamen Seele gefallen  

Aus den Episoden:

*Der Fälscher
Die Roboter-Girls
*


----------



## AMUN (4 März 2007)

Boa das ist ja schon echt eine Ewigkeit her… glaube Mitte der 70er lief sie als „Jaime Sommers“ im TV

Ich danke dir für diesen Klassiker:thumbup:


----------



## rise (5 März 2007)

So das kenn ich auch.... KLASSE!

Gab es nicht auch ne Serie mit nem Mann der soviel wert war?
Seltene Bilder...danke dafür!:thumbup:


----------



## Spezi30 (5 März 2007)

rise schrieb:


> So das kenn ich auch.... KLASSE!
> 
> Gab es nicht auch ne Serie mit nem Mann der soviel wert war?
> Seltene Bilder...danke dafür!:thumbup:



der war nur 6 Millionen wert - es obliegt dem Zuschauer, sich auszumalen warum...


----------



## Muli (5 März 2007)

Obwohl ich Lee Majors immer lieber gesehen habe, da die 7 Millionen Dollar Frau ja so ein Hype-Aufspringer war ...

Aber optisch hat sie Lee Majors gegenüber wirklich Vorteile :3dsmile:


----------



## Spezi30 (5 März 2007)

Muli schrieb:


> Obwohl ich Lee Majors immer lieber gesehen habe, da die 7 Millionen Dollar Frau ja so ein Hype-Aufspringer war ...
> 
> Aber optisch hat sie Lee Majors gegenüber wirklich Vorteile :3dsmile:


das einzig nervige waren diese zum großen Teil extrem melancholischen Stories...


----------



## rise (6 März 2007)

Aber lee Amjors fand ich in ne andern Serie besser...das kam "früher", also kurz nach der Wende immer auf TELE5 glaub i....."Ein Colt für alle Fälle".Das war richtig geil!:thumbup:

siehe hier....

http://www.sebbi.de/archives/2006/12/30/lee-majors-no-colt-seavers/


----------



## AMUN (6 März 2007)

Hmmm... vieleicht sollten wir doch eine Oldie Area einrichten


----------



## Spezi30 (6 März 2007)

MEISTER schrieb:


> Hmmm... vieleicht sollten wir doch eine Oldie Area einrichten


dafür wäre :thumbup:


----------



## czyk (7 März 2007)

Kein plan wer das ist aber man kann sich nicht Beschwerären sicht gut aus


----------



## quasaris (20 Okt. 2013)

leider sehr lange her


----------

